# WARINING to all axolotl keepers!!



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

This is an important notice to all axolotl keepers!
I have have kept many axolotls and one thing i learned the hard way is axolotls jumpinbg out of tanks!
If you keep an axolotl keep a lid on top of their tank and do not have to high a water level as axolotls tend to jump out of there aquariums quite often.
Me and many other axolotls keepers have learned the hard way and come to their tank to find a dried up or dying axolotl on the floor next to the tank!
So PLEASE keepers keep a lid on your tank!!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the warning it will help many keepers on here :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Apart from my turtle pond I have covers of one sort on every tank- both to keep the inhabitants in and to keep the cat out! The escape talents of amphibians never cease to amaze me.


----------

